# Dr.Grabow Pipes



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Greetings All,

Brand new to the forum, and brand new pipe smoker for that matter. What is the consensus on Dr.Grabow as a starter? Should I have went with a cob?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Grabows are decent enough.
Some here don't like them, but thats what I started with.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

No "should I have", you should now get a cob. Nothing really wrong with a Grabow as a first pipe (there are better, and worse pipes, many of us started on them, some of us still smoke them). Smoke it and enjoy it for many years. However, you should have more than one pipe so you can "rest" your pipes a day or two after smoking them. Corn cobs are great starter pipes, they don't really ghost so they are great for trying new tobaccos, they don't need as much rest time, they are cheap if you do burn them out, they are cheap if you lose one, etc...they are great pipes to have in the collection early on (or later- most of us still seem to have a cob or two years into smoking). You can pick up a nice cob (Missouri Meerschaum) for $5-10 depending upon which specific pipe you buy, go out and buy at least one, two is better, to flesh out your new hobby and to allow you to rest your briar. If you don't like the look of the cobs, consider a hardwood Missouri Meerschaum- I don't think they are as good, but they still retain most of the advantages of a cob without looking like one.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

yea, some ppl are really snooty about their pipes, but i guess they have the money to be. Some hate on grabows with a passion. I understand the dispute between production years, but quality couldnt have dropped that much, could it?


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

will do, thanks for the good advice


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Dr. G's. I have a couple. Mine are smaller so I can test new blends in them. And I occaisionally smoke them for no reason other than I like them!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I still have a old Dr. Grabow that smokes as well as anything. But I have a lot of other grabows that just smoke.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Nothing wrong with Dr. G's. I have a couple. Mine are smaller so I can test new blends in them. And I occaisionally smoke them for no reason other than I like them!


Like the lark?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Like I said I started with Dr Grabows.
Soon I am gonna clean mine up and post them on here for trade.
I was thinking a tin of tobacco for a beginner pipe.
If that doesn't sound good maybe two for a tin.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I started with a Grabow as well and for what it's worth it was fine since I didn't know S from S about pipes in the first place. As you progress with anything you will know when it's time to move up...just like cigar, women, golf clubs, steaks....etc.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Taint nothing wrong with starting with a Grabow. Many smokers smoke them and love them. The most important thing is that you start smoking a pipe! As David said, Grabows do tend to run on the small side so keep that in mind as you judge the length of a smoke, and remember you have something to look forward to when you hold that first piece of expertly crafted aged briar in your hand. Don't worry, you'll be adding pipes to your collection in greater numbers than you can imagine if the pipe's for you (don't ask me how I know) and then you can use that Grabow for a knock-around pipe or for trying new blends or just pass it along to another newbie to start them off on their own love affair with the pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

There's a reason why there are so many Grabows on the market. Besides being affordable starter pipes they are for the most part descent smokers. Cobs are cheap, don't ghost for the most part and thus are great pipes for sampling different tobaccos. Lots of great info here and on the web. Welcome to the Briar!

The Briar & Leaf Chronicles


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a full rotation of seven Grabows. All are decent enough that they were worth the money. The one old one will compete with any pipe I have.
I am now moving on to better quality pipes and I will be getting rid of all but the one old grabow.
I think that the one lonely grabow sitting on my rack next to a castello and a dunhill is hilarious, but I love that thing!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Like the lark?


Mine are all Duke's but not the Grand Duke. I think.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

cp478 said:


> I think that the one lonely grabow sitting on my rack next to a castello and a dunhill is hilarious, but I love that thing!


I think it fits nicely in that company. That Grabow's a piece of pipe smoking history. I've got a 1948 Peterson Killarney that is probably my desert island pipe if I had to choose just one. It was considered a pretty low end Peterson back in the day and it can give any pipe (including my Castello, which I also love) a run for its money. There was just something about the way they made pipes in years gone by.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

I see. Thanks for the input. My local smoke shop is not much of a shop. They have a humidor room for cigars, but a tiny little section for pipes and the tobacco. Options there are cobs, medicos, many yellow bole plasticky brylons, \ and then its high end stuff. Not much in terms of middle selections. I stayed away from the yellowboles cause they just seemed weird. They also sell other pipes, but lets just say they aren't fit for tobacco consumption.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I also have a kaywoodie from the 30's and it is the most beautiful piece of briar I have ever seen. And it smokes like a dream.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

for those of u with grabows, did u use the filter? or chucked it?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tossed mine immediately.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

cp478 said:


> I also have a kaywoodie from the 30's and it is the most beautiful piece of briar I have ever seen. And it smokes like a dream.


I've been wanting to pick up an old Kaywoodie to add to my collection. I smoke Petersons all the time and don't mind a tight draw so I don't think a 4 hole stinger would bother me much.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I toss the filter !
Indigo, the draw on my old kaywoodie isn't that tight. And the stinger is intact.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

As for the smoke shop issue, there are plenty of good places online (I don't want to take the thread off topic to get into them, but you'll find a ton if you spend a little time on this forum).

As for the filter, I used it when it was new, I've occasionally bought some, but usually I smoke it without them when I pick up my Grabow.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

immediately eh? so much for it helping to reduce gargles or what not. still wondering what i should start my pipe with. Prince albert?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> immediately eh? so much for it helping to reduce gargles or what not. still wondering what i should start my pipe with. Prince albert?


Nothing wrong with finding a drug store tobacco or two that you like. If you ever find yourself traveling and in an emergency situation, you'll always be able to find tobacco. However, with the internet, there are plenty of places to buy and stock up on tobaccos so you could start with something nicer. Though, if you do want a drug store tobacco, it is hard to do better than Prince Albert.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

The prince is the only drugstore baccy I even kinda like. So yes prince would be a good start!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, to find what tobaccos you like, you may want to participate in this:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/78493-newbie-sampler-trade-pipes-158.html


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

hard to find a good tobacco store here, in this city, have to search


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

pipesncigars said:


> hard to find a good tobacco store here, in this city, have to search


Even if you find a good shop (which there probably are a few in NYC) being in NY you are going to pay an incredible amount in tobacco taxes. You will save big bucks by ordering from smokingpipes.com or mars.com which are out of state vendors, even with shipping factored in. Unfortunately, two of the best online vendors (pipesandcigars.com and cupojoes.com) are in NY so you won't be able to use them to avoid the tax hit, but you can get most anything you'd want at smokingpipes.com and mars.com, both highly recommended.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

you are right, so right. god dam bloomberg!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't think you will find many people here that will snub their nose at you or any pipe you decide to smoke. We are a brotherhood of the leaf and care not how you smoke or what you smoke, only that you smoke.

Personally a Grabow was also my first pipe, and is still used. I made it my dedicated Aromatic pipe.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I don't think you will find many people here that will snub their nose at you or any pipe you decide to smoke. We are a brotherhood of the leaf and care not how you smoke or what you smoke, only that you smoke.
> 
> Personally a Grabow was also my first pipe, and is still used. I made it my dedicated Aromatic pipe.


Amen to that!arty:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I started with a grabow but quickly replaced it with my current pipe after it started to burn out after about 15 bowels. I still use it in the hot tub that way if it burns through or it gets dunked accidentally I am not out much.

I am going to try getting a few Missouri hardwood pipes to spread the punishment around.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Just smoked a Grabow Regal Estate that was in the worst condition possible. Took some time to clean up. The bowl had swelled up from the cake was so thick(couldnt get a pencil thru the middle!) still needs some more work but now that I can see the grainage. It is becoming a nice looking pipe. Very pleased with it and it smokes very well. Remember 1 thing: you are the one smoking the pipe, get what you want!


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

There are good and bad grabows. And it is pot luck for the most part.
Briar seems to be non aged , just hodge podged with fills here and there.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> for those of u with grabows, did u use the filter? or chucked it?


I have the Grabow Omega, the one with the military type push stem. It smokes good. Got a great deal on ebay. I use the Savinelli balsa filter in my Omega. The filter absorbs the moisture nicely.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't let people tell you what you like. My second pipe is a Dr. Grabow and I liked it. I love how it fits in my hand and I get good tasting smoke with it. You are the only person that can tell you whether you enjoy the pipe or not.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried the balsa filters in a grabow also. they do work good, definately better than the paper ones.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I Have three Grabows that I use if all of my pipes are resting or I'm too lazy to clean them.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

you guys are right, the filters gotta go, really affected the draw, much easier without it


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

been there done that!
If it gets wet while smoking just run a pipe cleaner down there to sop it up.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have an old Linkman that smokes decently. Linkman quit making pipes under their name in the mid 50s and started making pipes for Grabow. It had a stinger and I took it out. Not the best, but I smoke it more often than some much more expensive pipes.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Linkman was the original company. And made a model named after his friend Dr. Grabow.
Then the name carried on for itself.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

cp478 said:


> Linkman was the original company. And made a model named after his friend Dr. Grabow.
> Then the name carried on for itself.


Interesting. Thanks for the info and a RG bump for you.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Even if you find a good shop (which there probably are a few in NYC) being in NY you are going to pay an incredible amount in tobacco taxes. You will save big bucks by ordering from smokingpipes.com or mars.com which are out of state vendors, even with shipping factored in. Unfortunately, two of the best online vendors (pipesandcigars.com and cupojoes.com) are in NY so you won't be able to use them to avoid the tax hit, but you can get most anything you'd want at smokingpipes.com and mars.com, both highly recommended.


Don't forget to pay your state taxes when you get your order! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I want a Grabow Big Pipe pot. Dang PAD!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

tobacco taxes suck


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

You may be interested in this article. I have an Alpha pipe which for a couple years (late 1990s) was the premium line for Dr. Grabow. When trying to find information on the brand, I found this article. While I found it looking for information about the Alpha, there is as much or more information about Dr. Grabow as well. Apparently, at the time of this article anyway, they were made in the same factory in Sparta, NC (earlier Alphas were made in Israel and were not owned by Dr. Grabow's parent company).

PipeSMOKE 09/98 - Sparta Industries: Dr. Grabow


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

you guys are right, grabow's have such small bowls, any one know which grabow actually has the biggest? Omega?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> you guys are right, grabow's have such small bowls, any one know which grabow actually has the biggest? Omega?


The Big Pipe










Each square is 1 inch


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

the freehand is bigger also.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Darn this thread, it is reawakening an interest in the Grabows in me :c

I've broken my old Dr. Grabow Savoy out (it's dangling out of my mouth as I type this). I think my biggest issue with it is the size. It is a small pipe (good for flakes though), and I tend to prefer larger pipes. This has a very narrow bowl, and it is almost a nosewarmer (though not quite). 

That said, they do make longer pipes and pipes with bigger bowls. Mine is a bent, and their straight pipes tend to be about an inch longer. The Golden Duke, Riviera, Freehand, Cardinal, and of course the Big Pipe are all advertised as having larger bowls. So I'm thinking I just may have to pick up a Cardinal, Golden Duke or Big Pipe. Also, the military mount Omega looks interesting (I don't know about the bowl, but it does seem to be a tad longer than most Dr. Grabow bents).

I've pretty much blown my pipe budget for the year in the past month or two (just today won an estate 1991 Peterson Sherlock Holmes "Deerstalker" on Ebay), but at least these won't break the bank.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> you guys are right, grabow's have such small bowls, any one know which grabow actually has the biggest? Omega?


I don't know if it is the biggest; however, the chamber diameter (inside of bowl) on mine is about 7/10ths of an inch and the depth is almost 1 1/2".


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Darn this thread, it is reawakening an interest in the Grabows in me :c
> 
> I've broken my old Dr. Grabow Savoy out (it's dangling out of my mouth as I type this). I think my biggest issue with it is the size. It is a small pipe (good for flakes though), and I tend to prefer larger pipes. This has a very narrow bowl, and it is almost a nosewarmer (though not quite).
> 
> ...


That seems to be the greatest thing about the grabow, the price.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

A Dr Grabow Savoy was my first briar. It's been dubbed an aromatic pipe but still gets into the rotation every few weeks.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> That seems to be the greatest thing about the grabow, the price.


While some will turn up their nose at them, they are really good deals. I think they are better than most tobacco store "basket" pipes. Sure, you can get a really good pipe out of the pipe basket at times (one of my favorite pipes was a basket pipe, until the shank cracked and it would probably cost more to have it banded than it cost so I haven't got around to having it repaired yet), but there are quite a few duds as well. The Grabows may be smaller than some (like me) prefer, but their quality control is terrific. You may not get a surprise and get one that will rival a nice Peterson, Savinelli or Stanwell (and frankly, it is rare for the basket pipes to be in that class either), but you'll _always_ get a decent pipe at a reasonable price.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> A Dr Grabow Savoy was my first briar. It's been dubbed an aromatic pipe but still gets into the rotation every few weeks.


Yea I was thinking about getting the savoy, but ended up with a grand duke straight. Savoy and Omegas were like 8 dollars more at the local rite aid.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> While some will turn up their nose at them, they are really good deals. I think they are better than most tobacco store "basket" pipes. Sure, you can get a really good pipe out of the pipe basket at times (one of my favorite pipes was a basket pipe, until the shank cracked and it would probably cost more to have it banded than it cost so I haven't got around to having it repaired yet), but there are quite a few duds as well. The Grabows may be smaller than some (like me) prefer, but their quality control is terrific. You may not get a surprise and get one that will rival a nice Peterson, Savinelli or Stanwell (and frankly, it is rare for the basket pipes to be in that class either), but you'll _always_ get a decent pipe at a reasonable price.


Yes, I wish my local tobacco store had basket pipes, or even just a better selection for beginners, all they got is brylon stuff


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Yes, I wish my local tobacco store had basket pipes, or even just a better selection for beginners, all they got is brylon stuff


Some of the online stores do have basket pipes if you want something between the mid to higher end pipes and a Grabow, but I would never trust a basket pipe I couldn't select myself (heck, even selecting them myself, I have one great one, one that's OK, and 3 or 4 that I never smoke anymore). Hmm, actually, it is hard to tell if it will be any good until you actually smoke it, so maybe one randomly selected by the store employee may be as good as any you pick yourself. Personally, I'd wait until you check out some other stores and can pick one yourself (even if you don't find one near you, you can always check out tobacco shops when out of town).

Ideally, I'd say skip the basket pipes. Until you are ready to buy the cheaper mid-line pipes (around $50) stick with the corn cobs, Dr. Grabows and Kaywoodies. Sure, they aren't as good as the best of the basket pipes, but with the assembly line manufacturing and quality control they will be better than the worst, and probably every bit as good as the average basket pipes. Check smokingpipes.com, pipesandcigars.com, and cupojoes.com for online pipes at pretty much all price-points.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, all of those come way before the made in china pipes. Anyone seen or heard of those, they look strange. Might some sort of rosewood, or something. But they look terrible. Might even be hazardous.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Yes, all of those come way before the made in china pipes. Anyone seen or heard of those, they look strange. Might some sort of rosewood, or something. But they look terrible. Might even be hazardous.


Those $5-10 hardwood made in China pipes on Ebay aren't even close to the basket pipes we're talking about. Basket pipes are lower end, usually machine made, briar pipes that are typically displayed together in a box or basket by the register (or door) of many tobacco shops. Those hardwood Chinese pipes aren't anything more than decoration in my opinion. There is no way I'd ever try to smoke one.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Those $5-10 hardwood made in China pipes on Ebay aren't even close to the basket pipes we're talking about. Basket pipes are lower end, usually machine made, briar pipes that are typically displayed together in a box or basket by the register (or door) of many tobacco shops. Those hardwood Chinese pipes aren't anything more than decoration in my opinion. There is no way I'd ever try to smoke one.


Yeah, quite strange, charging over 25 here for those things. Theres even one with a steel or aluminum bowl. Very strange what the chinese are doing with pipes. I would never try smoking out of it, god knows what they used for the paint job.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Yeah, quite strange, charging over 25 here for those things. Theres even one with a steel or aluminum bowl. Very strange what the chinese are doing with pipes. I would never try smoking out of it, god knows what they used for the paint job.


Yeah, umm, the ones with the metal bowls are not for tobacco. I hear my students talking about them from time to time. They like that they look like tobacco pipes, good for stealth/deception- they figure they are less likely to be confiscated, possibly lead to paraphernalia charges and a search (where the future contents may be found) and they generally hope they will keep them out of trouble.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Yeah, umm, the ones with the metal bowls are not for tobacco. I hear my students talking about them from time to time. They like that they look like tobacco pipes, good for stealth/deception- they figure they are less likely to be confiscated, possibly lead to paraphernalia charges and a search (where the future contents may be found) and they generally hope they will keep them out of trouble.


Well, atleast they are smart enough not to flash their glass pipes, which every one knows its not for tobacco. But the stores claim it is just for selling sake.


----------

